# Do not urinate from 25ft up!



## Jim Thompson

You never know when a hungry hawk will attack your urine stream thinking he is getting an easy meal flopping around in the leaves!!!

This was the craziest thing I have ever witnessed from the stand.  I was relieving myself yesterday evening from about 25ft up when all of a sudden a hawk comes flying in, lands where I was urinating and stats throwing leaves every where!  He obviously thought the splashing and noise was a rabbit or something rolling around in the leaves.  I of course continued to urinate, but he would not leave!  So if you see a hawk with a yellow head you know why!  BTW, water will run off a hawks back just like a ducks!

Sorry the pics are not the best quality, but it had to be captured.  Just so you know, I was done when I took these pics   but I would spit on the ground and he would attack!


----------



## Branchminnow

Leaves dont look wet to me.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Branchminnow said:


> Leaves dont look wet to me.



they do in the first and second pic smart alleck  Cant tell in the third pic


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

At least he didn't attack the other end of your stream !!!


----------



## doenightmare

Did you give the hawk a shower?


----------



## gadeerwoman

Jim Thompson....you are just PLAIN WEIRD boy!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> At least he didn't attack the other end of your stream !!!



that was my first and scariest thought.  

Doe...YES, he would not move and I could not stop


----------



## fatboy84

JT that is funny.....


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> At least he didn't attack the other end of your stream !!!



There's so much to say but can't find the proper words for this forum.... Thank God you are allright JIM...


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Glad you put  it up before you took the picture.


----------



## westcobbdog

better wipe the peepee off your stand Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson

westcobbdog said:


> better wipe the peepee off your stand Jim



I started to before taking the pics


----------



## Meriwether Mike

That was one thirsty hawk.


----------



## Branchminnow

Jim Thompson said:


> they do in the first and second pic smart alleck  Cant tell in the third pic


----------



## hnter270

wow i got on this forum this morning to see if anyone actually saw something this weekend cause i was gettin mad.  now i know someone had a worse weekend then me. cuase its better to be peed off than peed on


----------



## Havana Dude

*JT*

     

Thats funny right there!! Was it a "Golden Hawk?" or should I say it is one now?


----------



## Mauiboy

*Urinate*

JT,

Did you attract any deer with that "scent"?


----------



## doenightmare

Well, at least the Falcons weren't the only birds to get peed on this weekend.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Mauiboy said:


> JT,
> 
> Did you attract any deer with that "scent"?




they have never seemed to mind.


----------



## dutchman

Bizarre to say the least. But I knew that these photos would have to have feet in them, too.


----------



## DYI hunting

Too bad it doesn't attract deer the same way.


----------



## JSnake

wow, that is hilarious


----------



## Hoss

Looks like it was just an excuse to get your feet in a picture.  At least your boots look dry.  

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus

Great pics........................but TMI  !!


----------



## Bill Mc

Probably why he wears rubber boots.


----------



## Buck

First Deer camp moment at the office  for me, ever...


----------



## shaggybill

Ha! That's hilarious. Good on you for thinking of takin pictures of it. I would have been scrambling around trying to find water bottles and coke cans to pour on it, too.


----------



## Researcher31726

I just don't know what to say...Too busy laughing!
Sue


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer

You sure that isn't a War Eagle???  

That is one disturbed bird.


----------



## limbhanger

*Jim*

I believe what you did to that hawk is Harassing Wildlife..


----------



## FERAL ONE

that is hilarious jim, i have heard of a "t" hawk but never a "p" hawk.


----------



## 60Grit

Can't you get in trouble for baiting protected birds???


----------



## Pilgrim

Wow, I'm gonna start loading up w/ water before heading to the stand.  Not seeing any deer anyway, but maybe the hawks will be moving.


----------



## carabrook

careful that micght be called baiting with a fish worm


----------



## Handgunner

Look past the hawk and check out the distance that boy got!


----------



## rip18

Pretty neat!  I would say more, but I won't even go there....


----------



## Jake Allen

*other end of the stream*

Back in the late '70's on a very warm evening in Taliferro
county, early bow season, in a pine tree and in one of those awful hug the tree Baker treestands, my father had a yellow jacket follow the stream back to the source and leave a mark; if you know what I mean. Wow. After climbing down the tree and making it back to camp, he was not a happy camper. I will remember till the day I am no longer around, him sitting in the back of the motor home, cool wet rag is one hand and the affected member in the other, gently stroking and making noises akin to some
kind of animal in distress.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

That JT has a healthy prostate from the angles I saw.


----------



## Bocephus

*Mr. Thompson......*

That is one stupid bird!!!!!!!

If it's gonna sit below you while you "whiz" out of a tree.......He really needs help!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60Grit

Between this thread and the other one about whizzin in scrapes I can hear it now. Around 9:00 in the morning this Saturday, when everyones coffee kicks in, it's going to sound like a full fledged rain shower in the woods of Georgia. Everyones gonna be trying it.


----------



## Hawkeye

Well, have you shot or seen any deer lately ?

I take a sunny delight empty bottle and do it in it, not all over where your hunting,Duh !


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp

Just pay attention to the wind and I think you'll be alright! never would have believed it.


----------



## bull0ne

I'll just give ya a   and leave it at that before i get in  trouble!!


----------



## DDD

That has to be the wildest thing I have ever seen or heard of.

Now, considering this came from Jim Thompson, I am sooooooooo not surprised.   

Now I am beggining to think he will photograph the elusive Black Panther that everyone has seen and has yet to capture on film.      

Please don't tell me that Panthers like human whiz'n sounds... I will never go again in the dark woods.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

scooter1 said:


> Between this thread and the other one about whizzin in scrapes I can hear it now. Around 9:00 in the morning this Saturday, when everyones coffee kicks in, it's going to sound like a full fledged rain shower in the woods of Georgia. Everyones gonna be trying it.



If and only if I can stop Laughing Oh never mine Just what Scooter said....    the wizz Party


----------



## Phat Mitch

You must have been fortunate, that is was a male bird from the south and not one california those folks are strange over there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puntgun

Is that a  kernel of corn I see


----------



## Booner Killa

If you wouldn't have gotten a pic I don't think anyone would've believed that. This thread is definitely in my top 5 personal all time favorite threads in my short woodys life     . That is awesome. I would've peepeed all over myself tryin to get the pic and then I would've cussed !!!!!


----------



## OkieHunter

I sure have not ever seen or heard of that before however I did pee on a coyotes head that stopped under my tree, and that was so funny I dang near fell outa my stand.


----------



## GAnaturalist

Looks like a immature Red Tail Hawk if that helps (the tails do not turn red until a year old or better). 99.9% sure.


----------



## THREEJAYS

OkieHunter said:


> I sure have not ever seen or heard of that before however I did pee on a coyotes head that stopped under my tree, and that was so funny I dang near fell outa my stand.


----------



## gapeach08




----------



## doenightmare

Speaking of Jim - this was my faavorite - a hawk and feet.


----------



## Buck

Oh yea…  How could we forget the picture of Jim’s pee on the front of his portable stand and all over his boots?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

buck#4 said:


> Oh yea…  How could we forget the picture of Jim’s pee on the front of his portable stand and all over his boots?



Thank God that's all he needed to do!


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Good pics*

Glad you zipped up first before sharing photos


----------



## Eddy M.

gadeerwoman said:


> Jim Thompson....you are just PLAIN WEIRD boy!!



 my thoughts also only Jim could come up with something like this


----------



## Jim Thompson

Eddy M. said:


> my thoughts also only Jim could come up with something like this



lol I guess I should say thanks Eddy


----------



## fish hawk

DixieDeerSlayer said:


> You sure that isn't a War Eagle???
> 
> That is one disturbed bird.



i think it was by the slow look on its face


----------



## SouthernAngler

Flintlock1776 said:


> Glad you zipped up first before sharing photos




 well said flint.....this post is a classic!!


----------



## tuffdawg

Must be good........... Must be good............ Must be good........... Must be good. 

Nice pics JT! Excellent capture.


----------



## rjcruiser

Flintlock1776 said:


> Glad you zipped up first before sharing photos



And all this time, I thought Jim had 11 toes


----------



## Razorback

I was VERY AFRAID to click here again!

I was kinda expecting the hawk to make a repeat appearance.

Razor


----------



## ClydeWigg3

I don't know how, but I've missed this in the past.  A joke about a vienna sausage comes to mind, but I won't go there.


----------



## Bhrama

Bump for 2011


----------

